# Some folks heads are going to explode.



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Will my head be one of them? Nope. An article on the highly valued and critically needed Neonics in the green industry.

http://www.turfmagazine.com/the-lat...oO3Ed4OUJg_u2EPZ9SGhjGhtWE1Ixg&_hsmi=16894854


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

We're saved, we're saved!:banana: No wait our LAWNS are saved.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Please note in the last paragraph who are the sponsors of this definitive report.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Aw, c'mon.
If you can't believe a guy whose paycheck came from Bayer, Mitsui Chemicals, Syngenta, and Valent, who can you believe?

I mean, the fly believed the spider when she welcomed him into her parlor...


----------

